# The Matrix 4: Offizieller Titel und erste Infos zur Story bekannt



## GoodnightSolanin (25. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: Offizieller Titel und erste Infos zur Story bekannt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Offizieller Titel und erste Infos zur Story bekannt*


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2021)

> Als 2003 mit Matrix Reloaded eine der beliebtesten Science-Fiction-Filmreihen zu ihrem Abschluss kam,


, kam ein halbes Jahr später noch Matrix: Revolutions raus, mit dem die bisherige Trilogie dann erstmal beendet wurde.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. August 2021)

Hmmm, klingt gar nicht mal so gut. 🙄


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (25. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> , kam ein halbes Jahr später noch Matrix: Revolutions raus, mit dem die bisherige Trilogie dann erstmal beendet wurde.


Danke für die Anmerkung, ist angepasst. Ich hatte extra noch mal nachgeschaut, weil ich mir mit den Titeln nicht mehr sicher war und habe dann, warum auch immer, trotzdem den falschen hingeschrieben. xD


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Hmmm, klingt gar nicht mal so gut. 🙄


Ich finde den Ansatz grundsätzlich interessant.

Ja, stimmt, bisher ist das recht ähnlich zum Anfang des ersten Films - AAaaaber:
Genau darum geht es ja bei der Matrix: Daß die Maschinen immer wieder dasselbe Programm laufen lassen, bloß mit neuen Updates.

Außerdem heißt dasselbe Setting als Ausgangspunkt ja nicht, daß der Film jetzt genauso weiterläuft wie der Erstling. Theoretisch könnte Neo in kürzester Zeit wieder auf den aktuellen Stand upgegradet werden und ab dann in eine komplett neue Storylinie abdriften.


----------



## matrixfehler (25. August 2021)

Klingt nicht so, als habe man einen sinnvollen Weg zur Weiterführung der Story gefunden. 
Aber was weiß ich schon.
Immerhin heißt meine Hauptemailadresse irgendwas mit fehler in der matrix, also werde ich den Film wohl schauen müssen ^^


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2021)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Immerhin heißt meine Hauptemailadresse irgendwas mit fehler in der matrix, also werde ich den Film wohl schauen müssen ^^


The matrix has you.


----------



## Cybnotic (26. August 2021)

Hoffe mal auf eine komplette Spielereihe der Filme. 
Ist doch Lustig das viele Menschen auch heute noch nicht Merken, das sie wirklich in einer Matrix leben


----------



## EddWald (26. August 2021)

Opa Reeves und Tante Moss... hoffentlich knutschen die alten Herrschaften nicht mehr. Ich find die alten Schauspieler, wie auch Tom Cruise, eher peinlich in Action Rollen in dem Alter. In Cyberpunk hätte den Charakter von Reeves jeder X beliebige darstellen können, dann hätte der Entwickler sicher ne mehr Menge Geld in ein fertiges Spiel investieren können. Aber anspruchsvolle Rollen für die Herren Cuise und Reeves gibts wahrscheinlich leider zu selten um damit Geld zu machen. Matrix 1 war klasse Actionkino, alles weitere mMn nur noch für Leute die wirklich glauben wollen, das wir in einer Art Matrix leben. Aber gespannt bin ich allemal, wie die den Sprung in eine Weiterführung der Geschichte hinkriegen. Dicke Taschen voll Geld sind auf jeden Fall gesichert.

Wer führt denn Regie? Wieder die Wachowski "Schwestern"? Oder was auch imer die mittlerweile sind.

PS: Mir pers. wäre ein gut gemachtes Spiel tausend mal lieber.


----------



## McTrevor (26. August 2021)

Teil 1 war revolutionär. Teil 2 und 3 waren hingegen richtig schwach. Ich warte die Reviews ab. Die Freizeit ist mittlerweile zu knapp bemessen für schwache Filme.


----------



## EddWald (26. August 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> ... Die Freizeit ist mittlerweile zu knapp bemessen für schwache Filme.


...oder auch zu schade. Man könnte sagen, das Leben ist zu kurz um schlechte Filme zu schauen...mal abgesehen von den Kosten für den Erwerb einer Kopie bzw des Streams.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (26. August 2021)

EddWald schrieb:


> Opa Reeves und Tante Moss... hoffentlich knutschen die alten Herrschaften nicht mehr. Ich find die alten Schauspieler, wie auch Tom Cruise, eher peinlich in Action Rollen in dem Alter. In Cyberpunk hätte den Charakter von Reeves jeder X beliebige darstellen können, dann hätte der Entwickler sicher ne mehr Menge Geld in ein fertiges Spiel investieren können. Aber anspruchsvolle Rollen für die Herren Cuise und Reeves gibts wahrscheinlich leider zu selten um damit Geld zu machen. Matrix 1 war klasse Actionkino, alles weitere mMn nur noch für Leute die wirklich glauben wollen, das wir in einer Art Matrix leben. Aber gespannt bin ich allemal, wie die den Sprung in eine Weiterführung der Geschichte hinkriegen. Dicke Taschen voll Geld sind auf jeden Fall gesichert.
> 
> Wer führt denn Regie? Wieder die Wachowski "Schwestern"? Oder was auch imer die mittlerweile sind.
> 
> PS: Mir pers. wäre ein gut gemachtes Spiel tausend mal lieber.


Teil 1 war auch Action Kino, aber in erster Linie sehe ich den Teil als Gesellschaftskritik.
Teil 2 und 3 waren dann das besagte Action Kino.

Was die Auswahl der Darsteller betrifft, bin ich weniger skeptisch. Cyberpunkt hat hiermit nichts zu tun, Tom Cruise auch nicht...sind ganz andere Themen und naja, wer solls denn machen? Matrix lebt auch vom kultigen Reeves.


----------



## EddWald (26. August 2021)

Ja du hast Recht. Ich empfand Matrix 1 auch nicht NUR als doofes Action Spektakel. Es  ging in Sachen Kritik  aus meiner Sicht, wie in Terminator, eher um die Ironie der Übernhame der Herrschaft der Machinen über die Menschheit, die sie selbst entwickelt hat, statt das Simulationszeugs an sich. Letzters ist für mich die wahre Fiktion in dem Film.

Also die Story Idee war schon genial, und der Film insgesamt sehr innovativ umgesetzt zu dem Zeitpunkt.
War ein magischer Moment, das ersten Schauen vom Matrix 1 damals. Ich kannte schliesslich bis dahin Terminator und überhaupt solche Art Filme  nur vom sagen hören  ...umso ernüchteter wurde ich dann vom 2ten und dritten Teil der Matrix


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (26. August 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Cyberpunkt hat hiermit nichts zu tun


Obwohl.. ich hier einhaken muss, denn ich sehe in einer Zeitlinie Matrix als Endstadium des Dark Future Genres, wozu ich wiederum Cyberpunk (nicht das Spiel) zähle, welches eh die einzig wahre Zukunft sein wird.


----------



## EddWald (26. August 2021)

Sry, Leute ich wollte damit nicht die Stories in Verbindung  setzen. Nur eben generell die Erscheinung von Reeves oder auch Tom Cruise als Schauspieler und ihre Rolle heute. Das ist in CB für mich reiner Marketingkram, der sicher nicht nötig ist für ein gutes Spiel. Mal abgesehen von der Stimme eines professionellen hochkarätigen Schauspieler, wie Keanu Reeves. Ja, natürlich gehört Reeves und die Moss zu Matrix, wie wir sie kennen. Wieder erfolgsversprechendes Marketing, das man ja kennt von Blockbustern. Aber Filme sollten mehr sein als ihr Profit. Und genau so kommt mir das hier vor. Profit vor Qualität.


----------



## Basileukum (26. August 2021)

Das ist so n Franchise. Der erste Film ist auch sehr geil, aber dann wurde es nicht viel besser. Milde formuliert. Erinnert mich an das Terminator Franchise, da gibts halt bei mir zwei Teile, der Rest ist nie passiert und wird verdrängt.  Oder Star Wars, da gibts halt drei Teile aus den späten 70ern Anfang 80ern und das wars. 

Hüstel, jetzt schauen wir mal was aus Teil 4 wird. Keanu Reeves ist aber generell ein lustiger Schauspieler, was der alles schon für Filme gemacht hat in jediglichem Genre. Und einige richtig interessante Rollen. Johnny Mnemonic, Matrix oder eben als Silberhand in Cyberpunk (eine der besten Rollen in einem Videospiel generell, gefällt mir sogar sogut wie Gerald), sehr geil.

Jetzt schau ma mal was Matrix 4 bringt. Ich hoff erstmal, daß se das Dune Remake nicht versemmeln. Das wohl mit beste Sci-Fi Universum. Wollte da eigentlich ins Kino, aber Maske trage ich keine und Impfen ist nicht. Und in der Nase bohre ich mir nur selber und schau was da zu holen ist.


----------



## EddWald (26. August 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> oder eben als Silberhand in Cyberpunk (eine der besten Rollen in einem Videospiel generell, gefällt mir sogar sogut wie Gerald), sehr geil.


Außer dem hier stimm ich voll zu und schaue mal was bei MIR so zu holen is in der Nase xD


----------



## HolyMoly1984 (26. August 2021)

Schade, dass Mr Fisburne und Mr Weaving nicht dabei sind. Das waren für mich die "heimlichen" (?) Stars von Matrix.. Aber vielleicht ist das auch nicht so schlimm, da der Film vielleicht sowieso schlecht wird. Wer weiß. Vielleicht wissen es die beiden schon. Von wegen Terminschwierigkeiten und so.
Ich bin dennoch gedämpft optimistisch und freue mich drauf. Hoffentlich versauen sie es nicht. Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Schade, dass Teil 2 und 3 von Matrix so schwach waren. Wobei der 2.Teil mal richtig mies war. Der 3. hat es in meinen Augen wenigstens zum Teil wieder etwas wett gemacht. 
Allein durch die Darsteller und den Art Style habe ich letztlich alle Teile sehr gerne geschaut. Die Matrix-Filme sind nach wie vor einzigartig.


----------



## Wynn (26. August 2021)

Matrix war einfach legendär damals

danach musste man teil 2/3 und die animatrix und die zion archive kennen um die story zu kapieren.

Ich habe ein fieses gefühl zu den neuen matrix film das die matrix schwestern einfach nur geld brauchen und deshalb den film drehen


----------



## Gast1649365804 (26. August 2021)

EddWald schrieb:


> Ja du hast Recht. Ich empfand Matrix 1 auch nicht NUR als doofes Action Spektakel. Es  ging in Sachen Kritik  aus meiner Sicht, wie in Terminator, eher um die Ironie der Übernhame der Herrschaft der Machinen über die Menschheit, die sie selbst entwickelt hat, statt das Simulationszeugs an sich. Letzters ist für mich die wahre Fiktion in dem Film.
> 
> Also die Story Idee war schon genial, und der Film insgesamt sehr innovativ umgesetzt zu dem Zeitpunkt.
> War ein magischer Moment, das ersten Schauen vom Matrix 1 damals. Ich kannte schliesslich bis dahin Terminator und überhaupt solche Art Filme  nur vom sagen hören  ...umso ernüchteter wurde ich dann vom 2ten und dritten Teil der Matrix


Ich sehe das so...
Terminator ist die tatsächliche Bedrohung durch Maschinen, sozusagen haptisch.
Matrix ist für mich generelle Gesellschaftskritik. Matrix arbeitet vielmehr mit Metaphern und mit Parabeln.
Die Matrix als die Welt um uns, die uns einschränkt und der Architekt am Ende als das Establishment oder auch die grauen Eminenzen im Hintergrund, die die Fäden ziehen.
Matrix bewegt sich sehr viel mehr auf der Metaebene.
Deswegen sind für mich Matrix und Terminator, um bei den beiden zu bleiben, zwei völlig verschiedene konzeptionelle Aussagen.
Matrix nutzt seine SciFi - Cyberpunk - Ausrichtung, um ein Abbild der Welt zu zeigen, in der wir eigentlich schon leben.
Terminator tut das nicht, ist an der Stelle wesentlich einfacher strukturiert.
Matrix bietet auch mehr Raum für eigene Interpretationen.


----------



## Malifurion (26. August 2021)

Ich muss bei Matrix 4 immer an Deus Ex denken: "I never asked for this".


----------



## Worrel (26. August 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Teil 1 war revolutionär. Teil 2 und 3 waren hingegen richtig schwach. Ich warte die Reviews ab. Die Freizeit ist mittlerweile zu knapp bemessen für schwache Filme.


Teil 1 war ein Diamant, der ein halbes Jahrzehnt gereift ist.
Am Ende war es nicht ein Action Film , kein religiöser Film, kein Science Fiction Film, kein philosophischer Film, kein Heldenfilm, keine Gesellschaftskritik, keine Liebesgeschichte, sondern alles zusammen.
Jeder konnte sich seinen Lieblingssichtwinkel aussuchen und die entsprechende Story geniessen.

Teil 2+3 waren hingegen durch Science nicht mehr erklärbar, also kam dieser Aspekt zu kurz. Daß Neo jetzt außerhalb der Matrix den gelben Smith sehen konnte, kann man eigentlich nur mit religiösen Motiven erklären.
Dadurch wurden die beiden Nachfolgern für einen Großteil des Publikums schlechter.

Rein technisch waren viele weitere Spiegelungen vorhanden, viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten ... er ist allerdings nur noch 2x aufgewacht (Im Gegensatz zu ~7x im ersten Film.) Teilweise waren einige Dialoge etwas zuu sehr in die Länge gezogen und manche Dialoge ... nun ja:
_"Ich hab 10 Minuten gebraucht, um mir die Schuhe zuzubinden"_
Ja danke für die Info. 

Noch ein Punkt: Im ersten Teil waren die Effektszenen alle real gefilmt und nur die Hintergründe CGI. Zumindest im 2. Teil bei Smiths vs Neo sieht man deutlich, welche Szenen CGI sind und wo noch Schauspieler gefilmt wurden.


----------

